# how to adjust a 2 cycle ryobi carb.



## eagle 1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking to learn how to adjust a carb. on my 32cc. carb. for my Ryobi whacker.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Make sure there is string in the trim head and it is the proper length. Start with both needles 1 1/2 out from fully closed. Get it started and warmed up. Adjust idle so it will stay running. Try to give it full throttle quickly. If it bogs/dies then open the low end needle 1/8 turn and try again. Once it accel. smoothly the low end is set.

Now hold full throttle, slowly open the high end needle until it starts running rough.... almost like it is missing. Now very slowly close the high end needle until it stops doing that. I like to make the high end setting so the engine will once in a while go into that, what I call, 4-cycling mode, and then go back to smooth running. This is one of the hardest parts to get right and can only come with practice and a good ear. At this setting it will as rich as you can get it and still run decent.... if you go leaner you have the possibily of trashing the engine.

Now go back and double check the low end setting with the accel. test. It shouldn't have changed.


----------

